# Public Pages now up for Dart Frog Registry



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Feel free to take a look around on the publicly accessible pages. Not a whole lot registered yet but you can see the lineage trees for those that are.

http://frogtracks.robbster.com

Robb Melancon
[email protected]


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool robb... 

One comment though , the font is very small.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Very cool Robb and thanks for the quick response on registering my frogs. 

The font is small but legible...I just have to use the bifocals properly  

Bill


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback and please continue providing it. 

I tried to develop it for the "lowest common denominator" being 1024x768 resolution, so the higher you are above that the smaller things look. I'm assuming both you guys are running higher resolutions?

Maybe I should up the common denominator to 1280x1024?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

1024x768 is common I would say, but maybe just a few more points on the font. Im not much over 1024x768 and its very small to me.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'm running 1280x960 and it's really small, looks like an 9 point font. 

This is really cool. Is there a list of what breeders have invitation keys?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

As a newbie to this hobby, I see the huge benefit this tool can provide. I've attempted to accumulate a list personally of the distinct "lines" for several of the species I'm interested in working with. 

You're off to a great start! Thank you for making this public!!

Could you explain your registration code? I'm curious as to what the codes signify.

Would it be feasible to add thumbnail pictures for the listings (if they exist) or even an extra column for "Physical description" in addition to the public notes. I would find that information (i.e. green-legged, grey-legged, blue-legged, fine spot, banded, etc.) very useful.

Just a couple thoughts off the top of my head.

Thanks again for making this excellent project public!!


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

In regards to the font size, I guess by running in 1600x1200 I'm used to small type. I'm pretty sure I used CSS on all the pages so changing shouldn't be a big deal, though it may blow out some of the pages beyond 1024x768, which just means you'll have scroll bars on everything. Keep in mind that what your seeing is only a fraction of the entire site. My focus in the project thus far has been the "engine" behind it more so than the UI piece, as I'm more geek than artist. Plus a pretty site that didn't work wasn't going to be of much use.

To answer some questions:

The Registration Codes are a type of GUID (globally unique identifier). They distinguish individual registrations. In the system every animal (except WC) has a parent, which is identified by a Reg. Code. The first three letters are somewhat of an acronym for the type of frog but beyond that it's kind of an internal code. One benefit of the codes is that you can see if your animals are related while still allowing registration owners to be anonymous.

Images are a likely extension, it's just that I only have so much bandwidth (on the internet and in my life).

There is a physical description of the animals available in the registered users section, it is just not viewable publicly.

There is not a list of breeders who have keys. Currently I am the only one issuing invitation keys. This will soon change. Any user who is in the system with registered animals can create "keys" for registered offspring. In addition to being the mechanism for tracking lineage, these keys are used as an invitation key to register in the system.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Font size has been increased...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

much better! great idea... now i need a week to get my frogs added....


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great!

Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see D. leucomelas listed.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mostly because probably 95% of the leucomelas in the hobby are not traceable.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Made this a sticky....


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm still a bit confused with some of the nomenclature. I now see your prefix is species dependant (i.e. Dendrobates Ventrimaculatus - Yellow = DVY). Makes perfect sense. I get lost in the remaining numbers. In particular, the marker for each individual seems to flip between a number and letter or a letter and number.

I really can't wait to see this thing populated with data!


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Beyond the first three letters, the codes are pretty much internal to the system. They do make sense, but only to the lineage engine.


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm not sure quite how to do it - getting locality names or numbers would seem to be a precondition - but it strikes me that we ought to try to use Robb's registry to keep track of the newly imported pum lines...


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't quite decided how to go about adding "root" bloodlines where I don't have locale information. With that said, anyone wishing to register frogs from any of the recent imports can contact me and you'll be a participant in the decision in how to handle these.

Robb


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

I can appreciate what you are attempting. Too bad it isn't cheap to analyze chromosomes and DNA because that would greatly facilitate the tracking of lineages.

Is it really worth the effort to sustain genetic variability and geographic identity? I was told by a reliable source that some related dendrobates individuals of the same species have been inbred for 20 generations without any noticable phenotypic defects, and since it is unlikley any captive populations would be used for reintroduction, the purpose of supporting a diverse gene pool, I'm afraid, may be more trouble that its worth.

Some call me a pessimist, but I'd like to think I'm a realist. Is our demand for diversity while remaining true to geographically isolated population attributes great enough to sustain a project such as this? 

I suppose every bit of data, and every effort helps--plus its more fun this way... Kudos


----------

